# how to disable GPRS on samsung phone



## stargirl23 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi,

i've got a samsung c3050 phone. i recently noticed the GPRS setting on my phone is activated. the little 'G' symbol appears at the top next to the signal bars.

i couldn't figure out how to turn it off so i went to the phone store where i bought it to ask. the guy wasn't sure but deleted something in network settings. horray! it was off. so i thought. till i used my phone the next time & noticed it was back on.


my problem: i've googled how to turn it off. it says go to connection settings under network settings & disable it there but now i don't have anything there cuz guy at phone store deleted it so now i don't know how i should turn it off.


----------

